# regarding family reunion visa



## meenu_ds17

Hi, my husband had applied fr a work permit on 26 th may, and i applied for family reunion visa on the same day at kolkata consulate. My husband went to germany on 25th august and applied for residence permit, and got the appointmwnt on 14 th sep. Regarding my family reunion visa, it had already been 3 months, but still i have not received the visa. My question is why is it that i have still not yet received the visa, is it that my husband still not got the residence permit, so i have not received the visa?? Please help.


----------



## beppi

You should ask the consulate about the status of your application - not us!


----------



## meenu_ds17

I have asked the consulate several times through phone calls and emails, but everytime they have replied as they will let me know as soon as they get the approval from Germany. But it had already been 3 months since i had submitted my application. It a forum who help people reagarding issues with visa, so i expected a help from the experienced people.


----------



## beppi

The family reunion visa is processed by the authorities of the town in Germany where you intend to take residence. This usually takes 3 - 6 months.


----------



## meenu_ds17

6 months?? Dont u think , its a huge time to approve a visa? My husband had gone to Cologne, and the time span you are telling , by that time my husband will be back from there . So whats the purpose of issuing a family reunion visa if family couldnot join there. My really frustrated with it.!!


----------



## Bevdeforges

It's not at all uncommon for visa applications to take 3 to 12 months (or more) in some countries, particularly for family reunification where the primary visa holder is not considered a "permanent resident" of the country.

We can't actually help anyone get a visa here on the forum - only explain the experiences we've had ourselves and make suggestions based on those experiences.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tellus

meenu_ds17 said:


> 6 months?? Dont u think , its a huge time to approve a visa? My husband had gone to Cologne, and the time span you are telling , by that time my husband will be back from there . So whats the purpose of issuing a family reunion visa if family couldnot join there. My really frustrated with it.!!


Well India is fare away but even there are problems of Northern Africa well known and more than 800.000 refugees will be registered only in Germany this year !!
The whole administration in Germany is overburden..and you got a problem about your "tourist visa"..
Wait until your husband will be back.


----------



## ALKB

meenu_ds17 said:


> Hi, my husband had applied fr a work permit on 26 th may, and i applied for family reunion visa on the same day at kolkata consulate. My husband went to germany on 25th august and applied for residence permit, and got the appointmwnt on 14 th sep. Regarding my family reunion visa, it had already been 3 months, but still i have not received the visa. My question is why is it that i have still not yet received the visa, is it that my husband still not got the residence permit, so i have not received the visa?? Please help.


Hm... why didn't you apply for a dependent visa?

A family reunion visa is usually for family of permanent residents in Germany (so they can hardly process your application before your husband has sorted out his residence permit) and issued with a view of settling in Germany long term.

What kind of residence permit does your husband hold and for how long will he be staying in Germany?


----------



## meenu_ds17

He had just applied for the residence permit, not yet done, got an appointment on 14 th sep for the same( had mentioned it earlier) . For now he had gone for three months, can increase as per his work requirement.


----------



## meenu_ds17

As per as i know both familu reunion and dependent visa are same.


----------



## ALKB

meenu_ds17 said:


> As per as i know both familu reunion and dependent visa are same.


There doesn't seem to be a specific form on the website of the German Embassy but I do know families who arrived all at the same time.

A family reunion visa (spouse visa) requires the sponsor to be either a German national or to be already established in Germany (police registration and residence permit).

Is your husband applying for a BlueCard or a standard residence/work permit?

If he really just stays for three months, a standard Schengen visa might be much easier to get for you.

EDIT: other Embassy websites state to supply the same form (employment visa) for both the main applicant and any dependents:

"If your spouse and/or children are going to accompany you, you must submit 2 complete sets of applications for each family member. Please provide the original and two copies of the marriage certificate and the children's birth certificate."


----------



## Bevdeforges

In most countries of which I am aware, there is a huge difference between a dependent visa and a family reunion visa. A dependent visa has to be applied for at the same time that the wage earner in the family applies for their long-stay visa.

A family reunion visa is for the immediate family members of someone who has established themselves in the country on a long-stay visa. Don't know about Germany, but in France the foreigner must have already been 18 months in France before they can apply to bring over family members.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB

Bevdeforges said:


> In most countries of which I am aware, there is a huge difference between a dependent visa and a family reunion visa. A dependent visa has to be applied for at the same time that the wage earner in the family applies for their long-stay visa.
> 
> A family reunion visa is for the immediate family members of someone who has established themselves in the country on a long-stay visa. Don't know about Germany, but in France the foreigner must have already been 18 months in France before they can apply to bring over family members.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I have a sinking feeling that the Op might have simply applied for the wrong visa.

I am not sure whether an indefinite residence permit would be required from the sponsor to apply for family reunion but I don't think a three-month temporary work permit is going to do it.

Hope I am wrong.

OP, did you enquire about the visa type with the Emabssy and if they told you to apply for family reunion, did you submit proof of German language skills?


----------



## meenu_ds17

I clear some points for you people:
My husband has a work permit, and it is for a long term one,currently he had gone for three months he had booked an appointment on 14 th september both for residence permit and blue card ,he is a high skilled worker, and besides am a Master Degree holder, so i didnt require a german language certificate. I will be joining all alone , no children with me, and in germany depenedent visas and the family reunion visas are the same, hope it cleared all your doubts.


----------



## meenu_ds17

I didnt opt for any wrong visa, this is the exact visa i should have applied for, no wrong documents submitted nor any wrong visa i applied, or else consulate or embassy would have informed me by now. I posted here to get help in this forum, but i could see, people are making me more confused.


----------



## meenu_ds17

This help forums are made not to help people but to make them more frustrate and confuse.!!


----------



## beppi

meenu_ds17 said:


> This help forums are made not to help people but to make them more frustrate and confuse.!!


If you are unhappy with people giving their opinion and (necessaily incomplete, as we"re all not immigration expert) knowledge on this open discussion forum, then you are welcome to ignore the posts you dislike or not read the forum any longer.


----------



## Tellus

meenu_ds17 said:


> I didnt opt for any wrong visa, this is the exact visa i should have applied for, no wrong documents submitted nor any wrong visa i applied, or else consulate or embassy would have informed me by now. I posted here to get help in this forum, but i could see, people are making me more confused.


agree with beppi..
I ´m in doubt that you did your search and paperwork properly - otherwise you had found this informations of the German Missions in India
German Missions in India - German National visas

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/4575280/Daten/5683900/familyreunionspouse.pdf


----------



## ALKB

meenu_ds17 said:


> I clear some points for you people:
> My husband has a work permit, and it is for a long term one,currently he had gone for three months he had booked an appointment on 14 th september both for residence permit and blue card ,he is a high skilled worker, and besides am a Master Degree holder, so i didnt require a german language certificate. I will be joining all alone , no children with me, and in germany depenedent visas and the family reunion visas are the same, hope it cleared all your doubts.


Well, if he will hold a BlueCard then the rules for his dependents are different from regular work permit holders anyhow (no language skills required in any case - Masters Degree or not, instant access to the jobmarket, etc.).

It is a bit confusing that you said that after three months any visa will be useless for you since your husband will be back in India by then. Didn't sound long term at all.

It would be interesting if you could update us with the outcome of your application. Length of processing time, etc. would be helpful to see for other applicants.

Unfortunately, visas leading to a long term stay in Germany, especially for dependents, can have a long processing time and Germany does not give any guarantees beyond "can take several months".

Good luck.


----------



## HKG3

meenu_ds17 said:


> This help forums are made not to help people but to make them more frustrate and confuse.!!


Those who contribute suggestions on this forum use their own spare time to do so. There is no need to be rude.


----------

